# Wait to bathe after spay?



## Nicole101 (Jul 19, 2006)

Hi All -

Does anyone know how long I should wait to bathe my 1 year-old beagle? She was spayed yesterday and she smells very strongly like the vet's. Not a pleasant smell, but I don't want to disturb anything.

Thanks!

- Nicole


----------



## Brandismom (Jun 25, 2006)

Brandi hand been spayed less than a week when I brought her home. I would wait until the incision is completely healed and the stitches are out. If the dog has a distinct odor that you want to get rid of, there are wipes available at pet stores that you can just wipe down the fur and give the dog a fresh clean sent. When she is completely healed and there is no chance of infection then bath her.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

What Brandismom said. She shouldn't be bathed (or allowed to swim) until the sutures are removed. Usually that's about 10-14 days.


----------



## bigdawgs (May 21, 2006)

SOme vets use dissolvable sutures that go away on thier own. Wait 10-14 days before bathing.


----------

